# Bergwerk Homepage?



## Magguz (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es momentan eine Homepage von Bergwerk?

Danke und Gruß,


----------



## joob45 (23. Mai 2005)

ähhhh ohhhhh   

tstst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gearshifter (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

klar gibt es eine Hompage von Bergwerk:

http://www.bergwerk.de/

weitere und nicht weniger interessante Hompages über andere Bergwerke gibt es hier:

www.bergwerkkochel.de
www.bergwerk-gonzen.ch
www.bergwerk-peiting.de
www.bergwerk-berlin.de

...glück auf Kamerad und weiterhin viel Spaß "unter Tage"


----------



## Endurance (24. Mai 2005)

Wenn Du was über die Bikes suchst schau bitte hier:

http://www.bergwerk-union.de

vorbei. Eine Firmenhomepage gibt es (mom.) NICHT.


----------



## Magguz (3. Juni 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du was über die Bikes suchst schau bitte hier:
> 
> http://www.bergwerk-union.de
> 
> vorbei. Eine Firmenhomepage gibt es (mom.) NICHT.



Danke!
Gruß


----------



## siggi.k. (4. Juni 2005)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du was über die Bikes suchst schau bitte hier:
> 
> http://www.bergwerk-union.de
> 
> vorbei. Eine Firmenhomepage gibt es (mom.) NICHT.



In ca. 11 - 14 Tagen soll die neue Firmenhomepage verfügbar sein.


----------



## daif (4. Juni 2005)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt, in welche richtung es jetzt wirklich geht.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Juni 2005)

Hallo Siggi.K.

nach Deinen Prognosen sind das dann ca. reale 1- 2 Monaten ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Juni 2005)

Hi Daif,

bzgl SLR Sattel:
Frag doch mal den Fettkloß das ist doch genau sein Geschmack.  

Gruß an alle..............

Rocky


----------



## joob45 (4. Juni 2005)

na na handelt es sich hier um kleine macht kämpfe??


----------



## daif (4. Juni 2005)

@rocky
haha, schrzkeks  
er hat schonmal zu mir gesagt ich soll ihn endlich bei ebay verkloppen...
aber ich bin immer zu faul....

bzgl. BW und Termin..

man isses ja gewohnt  
aber wer weiss, woll mer mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (5. Juni 2005)

siggi.k. schrieb:
			
		

> In ca. 11 - 14 Tagen soll die neue Firmenhomepage verfügbar sein.


Das ist alles völlig Jacke wie Hose, jeder Milchreisbubi ist in der Lage sein www.milchreisbubi.de durch einen Teaser oder wenigstens ein Wort "Hier entsteht die Internetpräsenz ..." anzukündigen. Nur der Name Bergwerk schaffte es nicht die alte Präsenz abzuschalten und die neue zu PRÄ-sentieren.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------

